# white out/tax forms



## berniej

If you make a mistake on the forms can you use white out to correct it.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sure, as long as you're not e-filing. The white-out is tough to get off the screen. <ggg>

OTOH, if you're doing paper forms, you may want to just fill them out on your computer. Nearly all the forms you download from the IRS website are the kind of pdf forms you can fill in, save, and print off. They won't do any of the math for you, but they're easy to change if you find you've made a mistake.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej

Unfortunatly I found the mistakes after I printed them out.

Bernie


Bevdeforges said:


> Sure, as long as you're not e-filing. The white-out is tough to get off the screen. <ggg>
> 
> OTOH, if you're doing paper forms, you may want to just fill them out on your computer. Nearly all the forms you download from the IRS website are the kind of pdf forms you can fill in, save, and print off. They won't do any of the math for you, but they're easy to change if you find you've made a mistake.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## byline

berniej said:


> Unfortunatly I found the mistakes after I printed them out.


Couldn't you just retype the page(s) with the mistakes and print those out? If it's too much work, then I would think there's no problem with using White-Out on your printed pages.


----------



## berniej

Thats what I'm going to do reprint them.

Thanks 

Bernie






byline said:


> Couldn't you just retype the page(s) with the mistakes and print those out? If it's too much work, then I would think there's no problem with using White-Out on your printed pages.


----------

